# What is the healthiest cookware?



## Dylan (19 Feb 2016)

I found this article on healthy cooking and I am becoming more health conscious and will be replacing my cookware pots/pans. I googled and got some info but does anybody know a healthy non leaching cookware? Cast iron seems to be a positive favorite but it sounds like it is not easy to take care of..food sticks and may rust?


----------



## dw1305 (19 Feb 2016)

Hi all, 





Dylan said:


> Cast iron seems to be a positive favorite


I've got a few "Le Creuset" type enamelled cast iron pans and they last eternally, but they are *really heavy*. 

Personally I'm happy to cook in stainless steel, or aluminium pans. I don't like teflon coating, but not because of the health risk. The teflon is degraded by washing-up liquid and the pans always go flaky and lose their non-stick.  


cheers Darrel


----------



## Henry (19 Feb 2016)

Le Creuset are the way to go. Cost an arm and a leg, but last a lifetime!

I've heard chocolate teapots are particularly good.


----------



## EnderUK (19 Feb 2016)

I just use plain stainless steel for most of my cooking including a wok. Do Have a teflon frying pan though. You can get ceramic pans now which should be inert, I'm just terrible at breaking crap like that.


----------



## zozo (19 Feb 2016)

I don't realy like ikea, to big to much and still to long waiting time at the register.. But their kitchen department is ace. Price and quality wise, it almost can't be cheaper. The stainles steel pots and pans i already use for many years and many years to come. The stainles steel teflon coated frying pans, the biggest €40, lasts about a year or 5 with every day use before i need a new one.. That would be €40/60= 0.66 cents a month worth of frying pan. I can live with that.. Even if i count the whole set i actualy easily could aford to by me a new set every 2 years but why?? Also have some cast iron stove pans, this is for the goulash and others that need to cook for hours.

My brother is a professional cook and owns a small restaurant, has top ace material. Everytime i visit him it's in his kitchen, he's always cooking or sleeping, but i do not see his pans being healthier. It lasts longer because it's used more frequently actualy constantly, so it's heavy dutty. If i would buy that stuff it would last me 6 life times with my amount of daily cooking.

But healthy cooking?? Blanche it, wok it.. If done properly a cast iron wok is perfect, if it sticks you're doing it wrong. 

The unheathiest food is actualy restaurant food..  Why?? They use relative lot of fat and salt to give taste and flavor. Salt is a flavor enhancer and fat holds it in and makes texture. Realy tasty cooking is more oftenly not the healthiest way of cooking.

But than again i have an aunt, she's 96, smokes like a chimney and drinks a bottle of wine every day and can't cook.  truly..


----------



## 691175002 (19 Feb 2016)

I use mostly stainless but have some cast iron.

You can pretty much use stainless cookware exactly like any other cookware.  It looks nice, is easy to clean, and you can cook almost anything without issue.  You will only have problems with foods that really like to stick.

Cast iron can be very nonstick (almost at the level of teflon) but forces you to change your habits quite a bit.  You need to be cautious of acids, keep it seasoned, preheat the pan, etc...

I also keep a single teflon pan around just in case.  It doesn't see a huge amount of use but sometimes its a life saver.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Feb 2016)

Seems to be the oven!


----------



## zozo (20 Feb 2016)

Pizza Facile Carbonio..


----------



## Mortis (2 Mar 2016)

Most of our pots are stainless steel or stainless with a brass bottom on the outside and most of them are atleast 15-20 years old. As for non-stick cookware Just picked up a granite/stone coated wok and a set of ceramic pans. Work great and the ceramic especially needs very little oil while frying. The only thing Im unhappy with is that the ceramic pans I got are slightly domed in the center so oil/liquids flow off to the outside and there is a bit of uneven cooking.


----------



## Sarpijk (2 Mar 2016)

I love my cast iron skillet. Nothing fancy got it off Amazon UK about five years ago. Taking care of it is not difficult and of course it lasts forever.


----------



## anthonyaperez (13 Feb 2021)

I use stainless steel cookware. I think it is the healthiest and it is easy to clean. 

https://themybuy.com/best-stainless-steel-cookware/


----------

